# Peter Hoffman RIP



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

For those who are familiar with the tenor Peter Hoffman who was well known in Wagnerian repertoire will be sad to hear that he has died age 66. I do of course recall his Siegmund in the Boulez Ring. I can't post a link as keying on my phone. Check out Wagner opera blows for further info or Google news.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Althogh he wasn't my favourite Wagnerian tenor, he actually looked the characters he was portraying. May he rest in peace, indeed, and let's hope that there is a heaven where he can join the recently died Joan Sutherland.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh well, they're dropping like flies.
We're left with a generation of gorgeous looking but mediocre singing artists.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

How do you mean? Can't Anna sing?


----------



## scytheavatar (Aug 27, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Oh well, they're dropping like flies.
> We're left with a generation of gorgeous looking but mediocre singing artists.


LOL isn't Peter Hoffman one of those gorgeous looking but mediocre singing artists to a certain extent? But may he rest in peace.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> How do you mean? Can't Anna sing?


Well, my Anna of course is an exception to this rule.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Oh well, they're dropping like flies.
> We're left with a generation of gorgeous looking but mediocre singing artists.


I don't know....Anna, Renée, Angela, Karita, Elina, Joyce, Dawn, Cecilia.....there's nothing mediocre about those ladies.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> I don't know....Anna, Renée, Angela, Karita, Elina, Joyce, Dawn, Cecilia.....there's nothing mediocre about those ladies.


Sure sure, but maybe with the exception of Renée, they don't fare well when you compare them to the greats of the past... Callas, Caballé, Sills, Tebaldi, de Los Angeles, Nilsson, Norman, Popp, Flagstad, Freni, Lehmann, Scotto, Moffo, Schwarzkopf, Tetrazzini, Stratas, etc... Don't you think that these ladies are in another league, another order of magnitude?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Sure sure, but maybe with the exception of Renée, they don't fare well when you compare them to the greats of the past... Callas, Caballé, Sills, Tebaldi, de Los Angeles, Nilsson, Norman, Popp, Flagstad, Freni, Lehmann, Scotto, Moffo, Schwarzkopf, Tetrazzini, Stratas, etc... Don't you think that these ladies are in another league, another order of magnitude?


Yes, but not being as great as Callas or Schwarzkopf doesn't make those current singers mediocre.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Yes, but not being as great as Callas or Schwarzkopf doesn't make those current singers mediocre.


OK, mediocre was a poor choice of word, too harsh. I take it back.
And in the matter of looks, we surely had great improvement!


----------

